# I'm Scared To Put Up Halloween Decorations!



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

**Sigh**  we got vandalized for the 3rd time now! Some loser(s) just destroyed my moms 30 year old cement deer and it might not be able to get fixed! Guys and galls, I am really scared to get vandalized again if i decorate!  What should I do?!? Also for Christmas decorations!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that......some people just have no morals 

I would go to a pawn shop or search craigslist to try and find a security camera. Even if it is something that LOOKS like a camera and install them on all the corners of the house and find a sign that says under surveillance.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your issues. My sister helped set up a huge yard display with real pro looking props a few years ago and somebody DROVE right threw the yard, fences and all, and destroyed everything ! I would suggest bright motion lights and a hunters camera for recording at night. I owuld say booby traps but then you get sued for protecting your props.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with all the above


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

So should I just buy a fake security cam off of craigslist? and buy a security sign?


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

fake cams can cost just as much if not more then a real one and you can find them cheap at thrift stores and pawnshops buy a baby monitor if nothing else and security companies rent out signs $20 and people don't have to know what kind if any security system you got


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Harbor freight has fake cameras for $8. http://t.harborfreight.com/imitation-security-camera-61805.html saw them the other day, looked good to me.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

How do you put in the shipping destination for shipping charges? cause you cant put in letters!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

How weird?! Do you have an HF near you?


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nope, i wish!


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> How do you put in the shipping destination for shipping charges? cause you cant put in letters!



Its not your ZIP CODE ?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It says $6.99 flat rate shipping, unless you want second day or next day.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Woodsy said:


> Its not your ZIP CODE ?


Lmao! DUHH!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah I cant put in my zip code cause you cant put in letters!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

But for the flat shipping rate i dont know if that would be for where i live too!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lemme get on the computer and try to figure it out. What's your zip?


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

I just private messaged you it just in case!


----------



## Ballistic_Tip (Sep 1, 2013)

Real motion alert IP cameras can be had for less than S100. Foscams are not the highest quality or best image, but you'll know when someone is in the zone. There are also inexpensive "driveway alert" modules available.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

sounds like your browser needs fixen


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's probably that he's from Canada and not sure if Harbor Freight ships there.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry that didn't help, best of luck finding some on craigslist!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Joseph Baggs said:


> sounds like your browser needs fixen


It's a BC, Canada zip code, which is why letters are needed.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a little worried about vandalism and theft where I am too. We just moved into a new house and it's on a busy street with lots of foot traffic, there's a college nearby, and there are...let's say...bad "pockets" nearby as well. I'm hoping this year we won't sustain any major theft or damage because I'm doing same day set up and take down, and no one knows it's coming. But next year we may be targeted because they'll know we're doing something.

May I suggest you also do a same day set up/take down?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You could do what I do. Just put your decorations out during the day and bring them in before you go to bed at night. It's a pain in the kiester, but better than not decorating at all (to me, anyway).

You could probably find a fake or even real security camera on E-bay as cheap as the ones at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Its just that I have to much stuff to put up especially since i am having a Halloween party the day of. So i think i might just go with the fake cams! Thank you anyways guys!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

If it were me and I knew for sure I had a vandalism problem, I would not trust a fake camera to keep my yard safe. In fact, I probably would not put my things outside until the day of and only if I would be there to keep an eye on them. It's just not worth the risk. But if you must, I would at the very least invest in a real security cam. Otherwise, if you get hit, all you can say is Gee, my fake cam didn't help me at all!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I usually don't put up the bulk of my props until Halloween day. I make sure to get up extra early on Halloween to start setting up and I usually finish about an hour before TOTs start showing up. (plus I don't have that big of a yard so its not much labor) 

But I definitely wouldn't put stuff out a lot of stuff as early as now. I have had horrible things happen to props I've worked hard on. Not just from vandals, but animals have come around and messed everything up too! (I once found a possum family living inside a mausoleum I made)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That's why I decorate in my back yard


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would say dont worry about the cameras they probably wont do much if they are so bold. I would side more toward really bright motion sensor lights that you can have on a separate switch. May be worth wile to put them up permanently. at least its a shock and scare tactic... If it starts happening really often you could hook up a siren to it also.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

These are great and simple to use. Hope you have nice neighbors in case they go off. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Doberman-Security-Ultra-Slim-Window-Alarm-SE-0106/202020096


----------



## TheCreepster (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll tell you what to do. (We've been vandalized too before.) Get a nice riffle and next time you see them, blow them' damn varmints to kingdom come!!!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I live in a really good neighborhood and I still don't risk it. I get up at 6 am and start setting up. By 5 pm when the TOTs come through I am setup. My setup is huge, but I get it done. I also shove it in the garage the same night. Now this isn't fun as far as a long term display but it virtually guarantees no vandals will do anything. I've been doing it that way for the last few years, and I still have fun...it's just all concentrated on Halloween day and it comes with a little bit of pain in the arse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Decorate your windows inside looking outside (more of a haunted house look) and then maybe your front porch. You can still add lighting. This is kind of the approach I take when the weather is bad (I only set up halloween day as well). Hopefully they won't break your windows. Can't get over the person that had someone drive up on their yard and destroy everything. There are some real pillars of society out there for sure. That certainly goes beyond simple vandalism. I'm sorry for everyone who has this concern. Our area had people stealing christmas displays a few years back. Sure it's kids (teenagers most likely) but that doesn't excuse that it's just so wrong to do and takes away the fun from many neighborhood kids when people don't decorate. Kids have such a short number of years to enjoy this and I really hate to see it ruined for many.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a day-of setter-upper. I do try to put out a few things that I wouldn't really miss, if they got stolen. I hate not having anything up at all, but the majority does go up the day of, and is taken down as soon as ToT is over. Even though we have ToT on both the 30th and 31st, I don't leave the important stuff up. I left a lot of the stones up last year overnight, but I only had half of my usual stones out. I took in all of my creatures and lights, though.

I've told my solar light theft story multiple times, I am sure. That was the only problem last year. I guess either they got caught elsewhere, or they weren't brave enough to come back for the better stuff. I don't know what this year will hold, yet.

No matter where I've lived, I've never left anything important up, unless it was on my porch. Not that it couldn't be stolen there, but it takes a braver soul to walk up on a porch and steal than it does to grab from the yard.

My parents had their blow molds stolen one Christmas several years ago. My mother was just sick, because she'd had them since I was little (I was in my 30's at the time). Turns out it was a bunch of kids, stole from a bunch of people, and then dumped them near the football field at the school. So, they got them back, but not right away. I have them now, and I'm afraid to put them outside. I leave all of our blow-molds inside, so I haven't bought many more.

I have lost a few dollar store tombstones over the years; maybe to kids, maybe to the wind. The only thing that I know for sure that was stolen, was a small reaper that I had hung from a light one night. We ran out of candy, and the teens who came to the door last were mad about it, so they took it. It wasn't anything great, but it was one of my first store-bought props, and it was tradition to put it out.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't get people someone walked clear to the back of my yard and stole the Christ child from my nativity last year
and a number of years before mary


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I got vandalize a few years ago. since I have a large property and don't have the money to permanently put a fence up nor have the time to make cemetery fences I just bought wooden snow fences. We got rebar and put every 4ft. Then I got a game camera. Dollar tree had some window alarms for cheap and boy they work. Not had a problem since. Plus I got so made I called the newspaper to publish my story. More people around me now watch and been so supportive.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Theft and destruction are so uncalled for, even if someone does not agree with the decorations. Forget cameras... I would suggest electrified, barbed wire-wrapped fencing with landmines scattered about. Just be sure to draw up a map and remember to also watch _your_ step


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Me too!! Whats up with that? They stole my baby Jesus. People have no shame.



Boone6666 said:


> I don't get people someone walked clear to the back of my yard and stole the Christ child from my nativity last year
> and a number of years before mary


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I had this same thought last year. My husband says I'm paranoid and I guess he's right...not that I would admit it to him! Lol It's all the true crime books I have read. Dollar store window alarms rigged to the back of props was suggested to me by another member here. Real cameras can be found fairly cheap. I personally would prefer a loud alarm or some type of motion sensor light. It helps that I have 4 dogs, 2 of which are not the type people want to mess around with...although my Boston Terrier is vicious, not joking. My Cane Corso could hear a fly fart in the driveway. I plan on hiding a baby monitor or 2 among my decorations and I will put the other ones right next to her bed. If anyone makes the stupid mistake of coming on to my property she will hit the door before they have a chance to get to the street. So, maybe you should get a dog


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Dogs are pretty good house alarms  most of them will guard you but i think all of them will bark at stuff in their territory that they dont like.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

So far, we haven't had any issues with vandals (knock on wood) and this will be our 7th year having a home haunt. However, the guy on the street directly in front of us has had things stolen, so much so that he doesn't put anything out now. And its a bummer, because he had an awesome yard and people would come to our neighborhood just to visit our two houses.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

At night, I often put animatronics in the window so it kind of looks like someone is watching over the yard. I don't know if its done anything to dissuade would be vandals, but its really amusing when my friends come over and are surprised to see that they aren't real people. "Dude, I totally wondered why the heck you were staring at me." LOL


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The driveway alarms someone mentioned work great. Around $15 bucks and run on batteries. 
Solar motion lights are also out there for around $20. The light needs to be under something to protect it from rain but the solar panel can be placed anywhere.Both pieces just hang from a screw...simple to do!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

We put up a security system because we've been vandalized and robbed a few times. It sucks.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

In a just world you would be able to find them and mess them up so bad that they could be used AS a Halloween decoration. But unfortunately in THIS world the best you can probably do is get some security cameras set up or see if your local PD will increase patrols in your neighborhood because of a rise in vandalism. 

I know that every year on this forum this topic comes up and it sucks. It's amazing that there are so many people out there doing such horrible parenting jobs that their little punk children go around doing crap like this. In almost 10 years of yard haunting I've only had two incidents of little punk kids during TOTing and haven't had any vandalism occur, however that is probably because I don't up anything out until Halloween Day and take everything down with the TOTs stop coming.


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Often it's not kids.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Scary Firefighter said:


> In a just world you would be able to find them and mess them up so bad that they could be used AS a Halloween decoration. But unfortunately in THIS world the best you can probably do is get some security cameras set up or see if your local PD will increase patrols in your neighborhood because of a rise in vandalism.
> 
> I know that every year on this forum this topic comes up and it sucks. It's amazing that there are so many people out there doing such horrible parenting jobs that their little punk children go around doing crap like this. In almost 10 years of yard haunting I've only had two incidents of little punk kids during TOTing and haven't had any vandalism occur, however that is probably because I don't up anything out until Halloween Day and take everything down with the TOTs stop coming.


This thread makes me paranoid every year but truth is it is very little reported vandalism by members if you think about it compared to how many of us decorate. I have been doing it for over 30 years and never had an issue. I once even had some kids come up and knock and ask if they could smash my pumpkins at the end of the night 
Now my mailbox(across the street) has been messed with a couple times and both times I was like a pitbull and scared the beejeebus out of the little @#$%! They really only opened the door but now they know...don't touch my stuff...LOL!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Having dealt with the justice system, what do folks here really expect to accomplish by having a security system? I have never seen a thread here that mentions vandals getting caught on camera and then caught by the police and then found guilty in court and the haunter getting restitution. I'm wearing a hoodie as I type and if I walked into your yard took your stuff, you wouldn't be able to identify me.

I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about vandalism and theft, but there's no way I could go to a single day setup and teardown. I have a couple of props that come in every night. I have others like my big foggers that only go out the night of. I'm pretty sure that I would be done with Halloween if I got hit. The stress wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

That sucks. The fake cameras would be my first step and a makeshift sign as a deterrent. Decent lighting (maybe some temporary and cheap motion detection floods?), I agree, is good too, and I like the deer camera- at least you have a chance at a photo you can take to the police. Don't let the idiot spoil your fun, hang in there!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

No one has ever vandalized our Halloween display so I'm not super worried, but we have had our cars egged, tires slashed, tulips pulled up, bikes stolen, and our cars broken into several times. But I strongly believe that if you let that stuff stop you from engaging with your community, then that's the most tragic loss. And that's something no vandal or thief can take from you, it's something you have to give up.
But yeah, we have our security system too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I totally agree with the statement above - "But I strongly believe that if you let that stuff stop you from engaging with your community, then that's the most tragic loss. And that's something no vandal or thief can take from you, it's something you have to give up."

We live in a good neighborhood, but it's my personality to be wary. A couple years ago, our house got some eggs thrown at it on Mischief Night. I was *pi$$ed*! My Hubster took it more in stride, figuring some teens were being dumb, but I was really angry. I mean, I think we do awesome Halloween display, we give out great candy, we are kind to our neighbors, etc, and some punk kids are going to throw EGGS at us?!? I know that's not nearly as bad as what some of you have experienced, but it made me more wary of our display being harmed. We set up our graveyard fences & tombstones a little early now, but the bulk of our display goes up day-of. And, we take almost everything down late night too. The Hubster gets a little exasperated at me because I'll say "I won't be able to sleep if we leave XYZ prop out", but I'm serious - I'd be too stressed from worrying about it, so I'd rather just bring it in. 

As precautions, I'd use motion-detector lights for sure. I'd also leave house lights on or a tv on that you could see a bit outside the windows. Even if you are asleep, it looks like someone might be awake & could deter vandals. Also, if you have good neighbors, talk to them about your concerns & ask them to keep an extra eye out this year. Good luck!


----------



## Get Sirius (Aug 21, 2010)

If you can at all afford it, fence your property. Then add a thorny hedge and locking gate. Make that display so ppl have to stay a respectful distance to view it. All these measures actually add to the ambience of the display, so it's a win-win for you.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I belt a Victorian Halloween fence to surround the front of house to protect our decorations.


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

The fence stands about 5 1/2 - 6 feet talk


----------



## shadpd (Jun 12, 2014)

I am adding pillars that they will attach to on each end


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Over the years, I've had items go missing, several times I replaced them with a duplicate item, as if a replacement was regenerated the next day.
My approach is anything that I put out, over night, could disappear over night. I actually put out items, on the other side of my cemetery fence, as EASY PICKINGS and it worked they DID go missing. The amusing part was, I was proud of myself, because it worked (nothing else went missing) , but was still a little upset it was taken, even though there was no value to the item (either dollar or emotional).
I don't take it personally, just dumb kids doing dumb things. Now if it was repetitive, that would be different.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Jerseyscare said:


> Over the years, I've had items go missing, several times I replaced them with a duplicate item, as if a replacement was regenerated the next day.
> My approach is anything that I put out, over night, could disappear over night. I actually put out items, on the other side of my cemetery fence, as EASY PICKINGS and it worked they DID go missing. The amusing part was, I was proud of myself, because it worked (nothing else went missing) , but was still a little upset it was taken, even though there was no value to the item (either dollar or emotional).
> I don't take it personally, just dumb kids doing dumb things. Now if it was repetitive, that would be different.


I've made preparations to do this starting this year, I've got a bunch of dollar store items I'm going to customize along with my bigger props (so it won't take any time). I'll put these low-hanging-fruit outside the fence and near the mailbox.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

My display has been vandalized several times in the past. Now, I take my big props in every night. It can be a pain, but at least I can sleep a little better at night. I've added fake security cameras and have installed driveway alert systems. I was also able to find a $50 trail cam at Walmart and it takes pretty good pictures. I would like to wish all haunters good luck!  Hopefully, our displays will survive another year!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone! i will be putting all of these answers into consideration!


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever had any of their animated props vandalized? It seems that most of the things that get destroyed are static props. Maybe, they think that they'll get electrocuted? The majority of my props this year are animated and I was wondering if anyone has had issues with people messing with animated props.


----------



## BULLBUSBUTT (Apr 21, 2014)

become a prop and chase that bleep bleep bleeeeep down the street with an axe!! I hate vandals Grrr , the security cams sound like a plan , you could always use a web cam too hooked up to your home computer, not the best but its nearly free to set up ? so sorry you have this problem it is so unfair


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure if it's already been mentioned. Deer cameras with memory cards are not that expensive.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but has anyone ever had any of their animated props vandalized? It seems that most of the things that get destroyed are static props. Maybe, they think that they'll get electrocuted? The majority of my props this year are animated and I was wondering if anyone has had issues with people messing with animated props.


well, somebody did put my Christmas Reindeer in a compromising position. There's no need to vandalize store bought animatronics, they break on their own after a couple of years.


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Scatterbrains said:


> Having dealt with the justice system, what do folks here really expect to accomplish by having a security system? I have never seen a thread here that mentions vandals getting caught on camera and then caught by the police and then found guilty in court and the haunter getting restitution. I'm wearing a hoodie as I type and if I walked into your yard took your stuff, you wouldn't be able to identify me.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about vandalism and theft, but there's no way I could go to a single day setup and teardown. I have a couple of props that come in every night. I have others like my big foggers that only go out the night of. I'm pretty sure that I would be done with Halloween if I got hit. The stress wouldn't be worth it.


I think I would just take the video footage to the media. Seems to be that more gets done if you flash it so that everyone can see it. Send it to a news station so they can talk about what horrible people they are to spoil Halloween for the kids. Cases are won and lost by the media. Just a thought.


----------



## ToddandMelissa (Aug 26, 2014)

I say stop them before they do it. We had our entire cemetery stolen our 1st year of decorating our 1st house. 
Since then we have placed baby monitors that I papier-mâché into what looks like rocks and put the base on 
the nightstand on my side of the bed. I have chased off people on 4 different attempts through the years. 
They run when the lights come on and a crazy lady with a broom comes flying out the front door. You don't mess with my Halloween! 
Also I do not put the expensive or irreplaceable ground items out till Halloween day.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

That is one of the reason why I only setup the day of the Great Pumpkin. And it is gone that night too.....


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> well, somebody did put my Christmas Reindeer in a compromising position


Lol, I did that to my brother in law's deer a couple of times one year. My brothers garden gnomes too lmao. It's one thing to play a harmless prank on someone you know, entirely different to just destroy something for fun. Trail cameras sound like an awesome idea. They have infra red flash that is invisible, can record video, and some models can even send alerts and photos to your phone.


----------



## spokanejoe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry tor hear about your vandals. I used to do early decorating and got the crap kicked out of displays I had worked weeks on. Now I only set up on Halloween. Sad......but the sign of the times.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

well, my first rule is to be friendly to the teens, and anyone else, that come by looking at the stuff in the yard ... don't give them a reason to vandalize ...

i start decorating with stuff hanging in my trees ... although not difficult to cut the fishing line its now not just an easy grab and run any more ...

then i put my cemetery out in the lawn ... and break out the black lights for the stones and other props that will be out in there

put my more expensive props out on my porch, so they'll have to come up to the front door ... i also have black lights out on the porch

the fog machines, i only take out on the day of and bring them back in when the last tot has been and gone ... i'm probably going to have several projectors outside this year ... naturally they'll only be out for the night ... presently i do have a video playing in one of the upstairs windows and a wonderwall is out on the porch projecting onto a scrim ... dvd player is inside ... i also have several wonderwalls that i picked up from woot, might have been 3 years ago(?) 

i have been robbed in the past ... and have a security system in the house & garage ... and i've installed 2 independent dvr security systems with 8 cameras each ... they're on ups as well so they're still running if the power goes out ... i also have numerous wifi cameras that send me pics to my phone ... also on one of the ups systems 

lately i've found my mail box opened on a couple of occasions ... same for the neighbor across the street ... so i installed another camera in the front lawn 

although it might appear that i've gone overboard, or am paranoid, i've mainly had issues with people that i've tried to help only to be stabbed in the back ...

i've been fortunate with regards to my halloween stuff ... its kind of hard to pawn foam tombstones to get their crack fix ... lol

remember, it is impossible to stop someone if they really want to do something ... if someone wants to vandalize my stuff, there's nothing i can do about it ... wear a hoodie and its almost impossible to identify the perp ...

hope, i didn't bring anyone down ... it wasn't my intention

i'm going to keep doing what i luv doing and there isn't anyone that can stop me ... i'm stubborn like that ... lol!

amk


----------

